# waterfowl hunting eastern colorado



## SD waterfowler (Sep 25, 2012)

How is waterfowl hunting in eastern colorado?


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

Can be awesome. Sometimes as good as it gets.

Late season canadas!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

December for geese can be like Canada in October!!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hunted the east side of the oil fields north of Fort Collins over the years,as stated december hunts were great,also the Juliesburg area holds a lot of canadas as well late season.Land access can be a challenge like anywhere else.


----------

